# Overrun with algae



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I got a T5 HO light about 3 weeks ago and since that time I have had a severe algae bloom in my planted 75 gallon tank. I did have my light set up to where the T5 HO light was on for 12 hours and the stock light that came with the tank was on for the same time. In the last week I have cut the T5 light back to 8 hours and the stock light in on for the initial 12 hours. I tried using API's Algaefix and then realized after i dosed my tank and killed one of my two shrimp that i cant use it with Shrimp. I have two Chinese Algae Eaters in the tank atm and they dont really seem to be messing with the algae that has grown on the sand. Is there anything i can do to get the massive amount of algae that has grown on the sand off aside from removing the sand from the tank?

Also, I forgot to mention that i bought a UV sterilizer and am waiting for it to be delivered to try and get some of it under control.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it were me, I'd start with a total blackout of 3 days. No food, no nothing. 

How many lights/watts are you running with your tank? 8 hours may still be a little much? How many plants are in it? Plants compete with algae for nutrients, if they win the algae doesn't grow. You need ample amount and a good mix of fast and slow growers.

What type of algae do you have?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Two things that Algae needs are lots of nutrients and lots of light. Cut back on both and you should reduce your Algae problem. Make frequent water changes to reduce your Nitrate levels. Check you Nitrate level, you might be suprised at how high it is. Three interesting fishes that like Algae include: Red-Tailed Sharks, Flying Foxes and young Plecos.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Type. The best way to get rid of algae is to plant fast growing stem plants that will use up the available nutrients in your tank. Water Sprite, Water Wisteria, Rotala and Ludwigia are all good. 

I planted these and started dosing a source of "gluteraldehyde". This is a form of carbon found in SeaChem's Flourish Excel. Algae is a primitive plant and doesn't tolerate gluteraldehyde. Your other plants will do quite well with it if you dose according to instructions.

There are some more aggressive means of dealing with algae, but this is a good start.

BBradbury


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, first of all I don't know the names of the different types of algae that I have. What I do have is plain green algae growing on the sand. I think that most of my fish are taking care the substrate part since i have nice little round patterns of clean sand in the middle of the mass of green garbage. Second, I have "hairy" blueish green algae growing on my driftwood and some of the plants (African Fern, Melon Sword, and Java Fern). Also the water is greenish in color due to the algae in the water. As I said before I am not to worried about the water since i am getting a UV sterilizer in a few days. My main concern is the plants since i don't want the algae that is growing on them to choke out the plants by blocking the light. I also shut off my 54 X2 HO light until this problem is resolved since I have all low light plants atm. I did however leave on the 40W stock light. I think that is about it for now.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again Type. Established tanks will have algae at some point. Your post reads like yours hasn't been running very long. The plants will definitely help, but in the mean time, just feed a little less and and shorten the time the tank lights are on too. You can speed the process by doing more frequent and larger water changes and by getting some Flourish Excel as soon as possible and start dosing according to instructions. Follow these steps and give the tank some time.

BBradbury


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can search for algae types through the internet. Here is one place I go to from time to time: James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide.

I hope the UV works for you, and it should, but I would still killl all the lights to give it a head start along with a big water change. You still need to reduce your time with the other light until the algae is under control. I would be surprised if any of your plants suffered from it.

I can't really tell by the way you describe things if you have been running both lights or not. But, the T5HO light is more than enough for your tank. I would not use the other light at all, no need. Especially as you say, you only have low light plants for now.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

my tank has only been running for a month and a few days. as far as the light goes, I suppose i could deal without looking at my fish for a few days. as far as the "hairy algae" will it just die off or should I remove it by hand?

Edit: I looked at that Algae guide and it looks like the "hairy algae" is black brush algae. I heard something awhile back that if you soak plants in salt water for a couple of days it will kill algae (at least i remember it that way). I was not sure if there is any truth to that at all.

Also, the algae at the bottom of the tank is about half gone due to my fish munching away at it.


----------

